# A.Dragos Photography



## ADragos (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello ! I want to introduce here my photoblog, recently oppened, and i hope you like it . Sorry for my english, is not my basic language  

Mostly posts are in romanian but you still can view the photos 

Last post : Spide's atack review - New photo series with the spider and the prade on silk 

A.Dragos Photography

Hope you like it !


----------



## ADragos (Aug 16, 2009)

New post on blog ! 

"Watching to the future"

A.Dragos Photograpy - English Version


----------

